# Mein PC zu Pfänden???



## Der-Bert (23. September 2011)

*Mein PC zu Pfänden???*

Hi liebe PCGHExtreme

Ich habe sorge und angst wegen ein Gerichtsvollzieher. Würde ein GV mein Pc einziehen?( nur vom Wert?)

Mein PC besteht aus:

Intel Pentium            :     E5400 2x2.70 GHz
CPU Kühler               :     Cooler Master Hyper TX3

Mainboard ASRock     :     G41m-S3

Arbeitsspeicher         :     Micron ITC             2GB-1333 DDR3
                                   Team Group Team    2GB-1333 DDR3

Grafikkarte               :     XFX 6850 Black Edition

Festplatten              :     WesternDigital 640 GB Sata2 
                             :     WesternDigital 320 GB Sata3

Netzteil                   :     LC-Power 430 Watt

Gehäuse                  :    NZXT Vulcan ( linkes Mesh-Gitter wurde ersetzt mit Plexi-Glas)

Extra                      :    2 Kaltkathoden ( 1x blau, 1x Schwartzlicht)

Eingabegeräte          :    Tastatur    Microsoft Sidewinder x4
                                   Mause      Thermaltake Black Gaming Mause

Monitor                   :    Rapcom 18,5" (48,5cm) integrierte boxen

Wen er mir den PC abnehmen kann wie kann ich das verhindern?

Danke für Antworten und Hilfe <thx

Der-BErt

PS.: es geht um ca. 900€


----------



## Softy (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*

Hallo, 

das tut mir leid für Dich. Aber hier ist weder eine Rechtsberatung, noch eine Wert-Schätzung von PC's gestattet: Unsere Regeln - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME


----------



## alexcologne (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*

Verstecken^^

Ne mal im ernst wenn du solche Probleme hast sollte man in der Regel einen Anwalt haben!
Oder sich zumindest rat suchen da gibt es doch mit Sicherheit stellen an die man sich wenden kann.

Gruß


----------



## der_knoben (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*

1. vom Wert nicht, obwohl Wertschätzung nur im Marktplatz erlaubt sind und 2. wird er ihn auch sonst nicht mitnehmen. Da EIN Computer im Haushalt heutzutage als nötig angesehen wird, da man ohne PC auch gar nicht mehr an Arbeit kommt (Arbeitssuche, sonstigen SChriftverkehr usw).
Er würde also höchstens ein Pfandsymbol anbringen, stehen bleiben tut er aber.


----------



## Der-Bert (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*

danke dir Der_knoben 

Das nen PC im Haushalt normal ist is mir bekannt aber ich hab nur sorge das mein pc zu gut ist um nur arbeit zu suchen 

den mein pc is auch nen gamer.  meine sorge ist das mein GV schlecht drauf ist oder "ich setz mich durch" ist. 

Ich kann nicht mehr ohne mein  Schatz ( I Love My PC)


----------



## Bruce112 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*

wiederverkaufswert von pc hardware teilen ist ziemlich niedrig ,die frage ist doch wieviel du schulden hast .

bis 100 euro würde ich den nehmen ,wenn ich der geier währe .

Am besten nimmst du den pc ausenander und an den tag wo der geier kommt tust du so ob du ne pc zusammenbastelst .

versteck den grafikarte .


----------



## Der-Bert (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*

Nice Bruce112 

Das ist natürlich auch ne geile Masnahme. Aber man nimmt ein gut laufenden PC nicht auseinander!

möchte nur wissen: kann mein PC eingezogen werden?

Danke im vorraus THX


----------



## Robonator (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*



Der-Bert schrieb:


> Nice Bruce112
> 
> Das ist natürlich auch ne geile Masnahme. Aber man nimmt ein gut laufenden PC nicht auseinander!


 
Warum nimmt man einen gut laufenden PC nicht auseinander?  Ich tu es ständig um ihn zu reinigen  
Einmal im Monat nehm ich den auseinander und mach alles sauber ^^



> möchte nur wissen: kann mein PC eingezogen werden?


Soweit ich weiss ja.
Ein altes gammliges Gehäuse hilft aber meistens dagegen


----------



## TheMaster (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*

bezahl deine schulden dann bleibt er stehen!


----------



## pringles (23. September 2011)

Bis auf deine graka würd ich von dem pc sowieso nichts haben wollen (lcpower, dualcore,... ) da bis auf die graka  nichts wirklich gut verkäufliches da ist was vielleicht mehr als nen fuffi geben könnte GLAUBE ich einfach mal nicht das was gefändet würd. Liegt natürlich im Ermessensspielraum. Ansonsten hat der_knoben alles gesagt.


----------



## Der-Bert (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*

Danke Robonator

Ja ne is klar zu sauber machen is normal. Einmal im Monat is nicht mein Ding.( mache ihn sauber sauber wen es nötig ist)

Super sache mit den gamel Gehäuse aber ich glaub nicht so dran. 

Ich liebe mein PC zu sehr um versuche zu machen. 

Möchte gerne nur wissen:" nimmt der GV mein PC mit oder nicht?"


----------



## pringles (23. September 2011)

Locker doch einfach ein Kabel und sag das die Kiste nicht läuft, dann nimmt der den auch nicht mit z.B. ein CPU Kabel das noch steckt aber grade so kein kontakt sieht man auch auf den 2. Blick nicht. 
Der Tipp des Tages ist es aber das Geld zu bezahlen (bis ein gv kommt muss aber schon ordentlich was passiert sein €


----------



## Der-Bert (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*

*Hi pringles 

da kommt mir alles hoch. nen 50er!!!!!!. geh mal ebey kleinanzeigen  dann müsst ich 400€ bekommen für den PC.


*


----------



## Der-Bert (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*

glaube ich bin hier falsch mit meiner frage  und die unterstüzung is von A....H.

by and close

PS.: Danke für den klugschiß " bezahl deine schulden"  TheMaster du bekommst den DT-Titel

DT= Dorftrottel

THX =


----------



## pringles (23. September 2011)

Wenn du jemanden (ohne Ahnung) findest ja. Ich bezog mich nur auf Einzelteile (wenn das nicht rausgekommen ist tuts mir leid ) da wäre außer der graka  nichts was man für mehr als nen fuffi verkaufen kann. Ich sag ja locker doch einfach dein CPU Kabel so'n bissel (das es nicht rausrutscht aber auch kein Kontakt herstellt) selbst wenn der Prüfer ein bisschen ahnung hat wird er's nicht merken.
Edit: und wenn du forenregeln könntest wüsstest du das hier keine Rechtshilfe gegeben werden darf


----------



## der_knoben (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*

So lange man die Hilfen nur allgemein gültig verfasst, kann man auch quasi auch Rechtsberatung betreiben:

"Individuelle  auf einen konkreten Sachverhalt bezogene Rechtsberatung.  Allgemeine  Hinweise auf gesetzliche Regelungen sind erlaubt."


----------



## derP4computer (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*

Wenn ich so einen PC wie du hätte und der GV käme bei mir vorbei, würde er nichts damit machen.
Der Aufwand den der GV mit meinem PC hätte, würde in keinem Verhätlnis zum Erlös stehen.
Von daher würde der GV mir das auch so sagen.


----------



## Jimini (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*



Der-Bert schrieb:


> Möchte gerne nur wissen:" nimmt der GV mein PC mit oder nicht?"


 
Rechne damit, dass der mitgenommen wird, und fertig. Dir wurden jetzt mehrere Möglichkeiten genannt, wenn du darauf keine Lust hast sondern lieber weitere 10mal fragst, ob der Gerichtsvollzieher den mitnimmt, dann musst du mit der Antwort "ausschließen kann man es nicht" leben. Es hängt aber natürlich auch von der Summe ab, die du schuldig bist. Diese zu nennen, würde den Thread hier aber in die Schublade "Rechtshilfe" rücken, was nicht erwünscht ist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*

Die Frage in einem Rechtsforum zu stellen wäre einfacher gewesen.


----------



## Jimini (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Die Frage in einem Rechtsforum zu stellen wäre einfacher gewesen.


 
Ja, jetzt bräuchte er nur noch Links zu einem Rechtsforum.
...sorry, der musste sein.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Ezio (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*

Zerleg den PC, dann werden sie ihn sicher nicht mitnehmen.


----------



## mariohanaman (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*

Let me google that for you
ist aber schon anspruchsvoll, stimmt. Lieber etwas unnützen Internettraffic verursachen. Nunja, aber immerhin vergrößert sich der Traffic auf der nicht durch "unseriösen" Inhalt verursachten Seite.


----------



## Eftilon (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*

Also ich hatte vor vielen jahren mal den gerichtsvollzieher daheim und er hat den PC ignoriert, er kam sogar mehrmals, meine armbanduhr hat ihn mehr interessiert und ich hab ihn entäuschen müssen weil es eine Swatch war die so geglitzert hat . Soweit ich weiss dürfen die PCs nicht wegnehmen. Aber echt am besten sich irgentwo anders beraten zu lassen. Der PC gehört mittlerweilen in einen Haushalt wie eine Waschmaschine und kann meines errachtens nicht gepfändet werden. 

lg


----------



## Pravasi (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*

Ein PC gehört auch heute noch nicht zu den Sachen,auf die man automatisch Anspruch hat.
Z.B. hast du als Sozialfall das recht auf ein Radio,keineswegs aber auf eine Hifianlage.
Ein kleiner Fernseher(weiss nicht wirklich,wie das definiert wird)steht dir zu. den nimmt dir keiner weg. Ist das Teil aber zu wertvoll,wird es gepfändet und du darfst dir ein Biiligersatzgerät besorgen.
Falls du dem GV nicht sehr plausibel erklären kannst,wozu du deinen PC *unbedingt* brauchst,geht er wohl weg.        Jobsuche?-Internetcafe oder gebrauchter 100€ Laptop geht doch auch,oder?
Ob er nun 100€ oder 1000€ bei einer Versteigerung bringt,spielt da keine Rolle.
Ich kenne persönlich einen Fall,da wurde die zu teure Lederjacke aus dem Schrank genommen,das 2 Jahre alte Fahrrad gepfändet und dem Vermieter auferlegt,die bezahlte Mietkaution bei einem Auszug an dem GV abzutreten.
Gewöhn dich also schon mal an etwas mehr Platz in deiner Wohnung.
Es gibt da auch noch gewisse Tricks,klar. Aber das wäre schliesslich nicht legal....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*

Ich möchte es mal so sagen, ich habe mal grob geschaut nach den Neupreisen. Der Rechner wäre für eine Auktion uninteressant, da ist bis auf die Grafikkarte eigendlich nix drin was man als Wertvoll bezeichnen kann und der Inhalt ist quasi 3 Generationen alt.


----------



## True Monkey (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*



Der-Bert schrieb:


> glaube ich bin hier falsch mit meiner frage und die unterstüzung is von A....H.
> 
> by and close
> 
> ...


 
*Ich glaube der Dorftrottel ist wohl eher der der nicht in der Lage ist mit seinen Schuldnern Ratenzahlungen zu vereinbaren und es soweit kommen läßt das der GV kommt*


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*

Den Rechner nimmt dir niemand weg, dafür ist er zuwenig Wert.
Hättest du einen High End Rechner im Wert von 2000€, dann wäre das möglich, aber der Rechner nicht.

Und es wäre schön, wenn man hier etwas mehr Sachlichkeit an den Tag bringen kann.
Es ist zwar eine Frage, die nach Rechtshilfe aussieht, aber ins Lächerliche muss man das hier trotzdem nicht ziehen.
Der TE braucht sich keine Sorgen zu machen, niemand nimmt ihm seinen Rechner weg, egal wie hoch die Schulden sind.


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*



Jimini schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt bräuchte er nur noch Links zu einem Rechtsforum.
> ...sorry, der musste sein.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Er hat es doch auch hier hin geschafft!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*

In Schieflage kann jeder mal kommen, in wieweit man den Vogelhändler umgehen kann lasse ich mal dahin gestellt. Trotzdem sollte das Niveau hier nicht unter die Tischkante fallen, jeder hier möchte ernst genommen werden ausser " Sven Uwe "


----------



## Jimini (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Er hat es doch auch hier hin geschafft!


 
Das war eigentlich nur als unglaublich platter Wortwitz gedacht 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Softy (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*

Ich finde es echt zum Kotzen, dass hier so ziemlich jeder Thread, der sich nicht um eine  800€ Rechner-Allerwelts-Zusammenstellung dreht, in Geflame und sich-lustig-machen ausartet. Hier sind nur ein paar Leute regelmäßig beratend tätig, aber sobald ein anderes Thema hier eröffnet wird, kriechen alle aus den Löchern, um ihren geistigen Dünnschiss abzuliefern. Traurig -.-


----------



## Ulami (24. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*

Ich hab jetzt nicht in den deutschen Edikten gesucht, aber das letzte Mal als ich die österreichischen gesehen hab, waren da auch weit schlechtere PCs drinnen. Aber wenns der einzige PC im Haushalt ist und du dich nicht nur als HardcoreZ0ck0r präsentierst, wirds wahrscheinlich glatt gehen. Das Smartphone würd mir mehr sorgen machen...


----------



## tokyob (26. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*

...es sei denn, es ist der PC selbst, der 'auf Raten' gekauft wurde und somit immer noch der Bank gehoert...


----------



## Ulami (26. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*

Gibts nen aktuellen Lagebericht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*



Ulami schrieb:


> Gibts nen aktuellen Lagebericht?



Bei dem teilweise Geflame hier würde es mich wundern von dem TE noch was zu hören


----------



## OctoCore (26. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*



pringles schrieb:


> (bis ein gv kommt muss aber schon ordentlich was passiert sein €



Das denkst auch nur du... die kommen schon für 30 €, wenn du vergessen hast, ein Knöllchen zu bezahlen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2011)

*AW: Mein PC zu Pfänden???*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Das denkst auch nur du... die kommen schon für 30 €, wenn du vergessen hast, ein Knöllchen zu bezahlen.


 
Und die kommen heute deutlich schneller als früher, da reicht es schon mal eine Rechnung vergessen zu haben und die Mahnung nicht zu beachten, schon kommt das Inkassounternehmen an und will mit kassieren, und der Gerichtsvollzieher ist auch dabei.


----------

